# Using an RO unit to make water



## phankins11 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey all I have a question about RO water. Does anyone use it with an African cichlid tank? Here is why I ask: I am coming from a saltwater background and the purer the water the more easy it is to take care of the tank. I wanted to do an African cichlid tank. Iâ€™m reading that these fish like hard water and water that is higher in phosphate. I have well water; you donâ€™t get much harder than that. But, the last time I set up a fresh water tank with the water had so much phosphate in it that I was continually battling algae, at least thatâ€™s what I was being told. The water would get so full of algae that in a week it was totally green and you couldnâ€™t see anything in the tank. I never did figure it out, I just gave up and thatâ€™s been 10 years ago. In addition I have the investment in an RO unit and would hate to see that thing go to waste (really less important issue but I figured I would put it out there). Another reason I ask is lime scale build up, I know there are ways to clean it, but I would rather not  Is Lime Scale Buildup just a fact of life with a cichlid tank and what is the secret to keeping it under control?

So my question should I use my RO unit to fill the tank and to do water changes. If so, are there things I need to do after making my water to condition the water.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Most people would not use RO water for an African tank if the water was hard to start.
However, it really doesn't matter as most fishes adapt well to most water properties, within range.
If the phosphates are very high and they do cause your algae blooms I would use the RO unit.

Adding a simple buffer could help you boost up your hardness so your water stays in range.
The library has a homemade buffer mix that works great and is easy on the pocket.
It consists of Epsom Salt( increases GH)and baking soda(increases KH and pH).
I have settled on adding only baking soda but I don't use RO, I fill from tap with some GH.
You can also add marine salt, aquarium salt, or kosher salt but I never found it necessary.


----------



## phankins11 (Sep 22, 2009)

smellsfish1,
Love the name, thanks for the info. Do you end up with lime scale build up issues, if so what do you do to keep it bay?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I don't really have much lime scale build up, it is the calcium that seems to build up the most but it really isn't hard to clean.
When I was using epsom salt and marine salt in my buffer I got the messiest result so I dropped all salts and use only baking soda now.
The only thing that concerns me is the KH which the baking soda takes care of and my pH finds its way around 8, stubbornly residing there until the next water change.


----------



## phankins11 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. I appreciate the help.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

When talking mineral type buildup you will probably think there is none if you are used to saltwater.  I recently started maintaining a brackish tank and it was like a slap in the face how messy it works out to be. I would not recommend using RO water for African cichlids. Can you do a test on your tap water to see what amount of phospate you are dealing with from there? There are a good number of other things that might have been factors. Any chance the tank was getting a lot of light, either sunlight or lighting? Most are able to keep the phospate down with water changes. RO water puts so much water down the drain to make the little amount it puts out that I almost refuse to go that way but then again I do not have the problem. :wink:


----------



## kramer30 (Sep 28, 2009)

Guys correct me if i wornge but you can use the water pre mimbrane, only the mimbrane makes thw water soft.

Benny


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Before african salts were available commerically, we used the RO waste water for african water. This doesn't work though if you water is high in nitrates or in this case, phosphate. Instead of having to constantly play with the water though, I would look at one of the products that removes phosphate. Coming from saltwater, you might not mind constantly tweaking the water.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm using RO/DI water for my cichlid tank. We bought the filter system for a saltwater that we haven't gotten running yet... maybe someday! I had to experiment with the homemade buffer to get everything where I wanted it and had to test every day. The only problem I've had is when I do large water changes- the difference in the water is tough on the fish. If I do little changes (5 gallons out of the 60) it's fine.


----------



## Chewyg (Dec 30, 2021)

dwarfpike said:


> Before african salts were available commerically, we used the RO waste water for african water. This doesn't work though if you water is high in nitrates or in this case, phosphate. Instead of having to constantly play with the water though, I would look at one of the products that removes phosphate. Coming from saltwater, you might not mind constantly tweaking the water.





dwarfpike said:


> Before african salts were available commerically, we used the RO waste water for african water. This doesn't work though if you water is high in nitrates or in this case, phosphate. Instead of having to constantly play with the water though, I would look at one of the products that removes phosphate. Coming from saltwater, you might not mind constantly tweaking the water.





doxiegirl said:


> I'm using RO/DI water for my cichlid tank. We bought the filter system for a saltwater that we haven't gotten running yet... maybe someday! I had to experiment with the homemade buffer to get everything where I wanted it and had to test every day. The only problem I've had is when I do large water changes- the difference in the water is tough on the fish. If I do little changes (5 gallons out of the 60) it's fine.


I am on well water and have spikes of ammonia so I am going to use straight r/o as I have angelfish right now. I’m going to switch over to African cichlids. With doing a home-made buffer do you use R/O right? And the home-made buffer. Or do you just use the home-made buffer can someone give me a good starting spot on making a home-made buffer? Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would use a commercial cichlid salt mix to reconstitute RO water. This is more than just managing pH and KH and GH. 

Why do you have ammonia spikes on a well? I would probably try to fix that problem rather than resorting to RO.


----------

